
Let the Cooking Robot Handle Your Dinner Today - louis_zheng
Announcing OneCook, which is launched on Kickstarter. (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.kickstarter.com&#x2F;projects&#x2F;tech-no-logic&#x2F;onecook-the-robotic-private-chef-to-free-your-cook&#x2F;description)<p>OneCook is the world first consumer-centered robotic personal chef with patented advanced technology and online ingredient delivery platform. OneCook will allow users to be health conscious without the cooking headache.  The smart software programmed into OneCook uses data about food nutrients and the cooking process to guide the user into reaching their restaurant quality expectations as well as health goals.<p>Back the project on Kickstarter if you like it. 
Or just give a hug by upvoting OneCook on Product Hunt. (Steps: 1. search for &quot;OneCook&quot; on PH. 2.Click &quot;view all&quot; on the right column of search list 3. Go to OneCook and upvote. Done!!!)
======
jklein11
I found your rewards levels pretty interesting. For anyone who didn't look at
the page:

Similar to smart phone’s data plan, OneCook offers meal plan if you want.
Generally, the more food packages and longer period you purchase from our
platform, the lesser cost your device will be. For example an unlocked device
is $299 but a 12-month meal plan makes the device cost only $99. We recommend
you to use our food packages because they come paired with our ready-to-use
recipe programs. It saves your time to shop, chop and prepare food. However
this is optional, you can still use your own ingredients. If you select a meal
plan, each week you will spend at least $25 on our food packages, which equals
to 3-4 one serving meals. Of course, similar to your data plan, you can cancel
your meal plan to have an unlocked device anytime you want, as long as you pay
the cancellation fee depending on the rest period of your meal plan.

Is it not possible to cancel your meal plan?

~~~
tnl-hanlin
Hi, thanks for being interested in OneCook!

It is OK to cancel your meal plan. As said, it's like your smart phone's data
plan. It's cheaper to get your phone with a data plan, and you can cancel the
data plan by paying a cancellation fee.

The cancellation fee is the number of remained weeks of your meal plan * 4.
For example, you purchased the $99 with a 12-month plan, it's 52 weeks. So, if
you can cancel your plan in the 30th week, then there would be 22 weeks
remaining, which means 22 * 4 = 88 dollars as your cancellatioin fee. So the
total of your device is 99 + 88 = 187 dollars.

